# Match grade .22 ammo- worth it?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

A group of us are shooting just recreationally. Still like anything else, we like to compete. None of us is shooting an expensive match .22. rifle. We are shooting auto's, bolts , pumps. Scoped. Sand bag type rests. Would match grade ammo improve our groups--or given our equip be just a waste of cash and time?


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

waste.


----------



## house (Mar 22, 2001)

I shoot in a rimfire pistol league and almost everyone uses standard velocity CCI ammo. So to answer your question no match grade ammo isn't worth the extra money IMHO.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

In my experience, standard velocity ammo is more accurate than high velocity (which appears to be consistent with house's league). Other than that, you need to be working the rest of the equation to get a measureable difference.

John


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Std velocity ammo [subsonic] will absolutely make a difference, especially at longer distances. Of course if you don't have a quality target gun you may not see the difference in the first place.

There is a wide variety of subsonic ammo - CCi Std Velocity is probably the lowest cost @ ~$7 per 100 now and is very decent. True 'Match' quality is $$$$ [Eley.]

50 Meters [54 yards] is the standard rimfire Benchrest range, we shoot for fun at 100M. If you really want a challenge try that!


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

Try some Wolf match target and dont let the guys you shoot with know and you WILL notice a difference, cut my groups in over half in a stock gun.


----------



## passport (Jul 26, 2009)

Bad400man has nailed it!! Get some Wolf match target or S&K Std, same thing, and watch groups shrink. The better the gun the the better they will shoot but they DO make a diff. Good ammo always makes a diff. 

Get some, you wont be sorry!!


----------



## Niles Coyote (Jul 22, 2009)

The best thing you can do is go get every type you can find and test them. I did this for my daughter&#8217;s rifle when I enrolled her in a NRA junior marksmanship program. With her rifle, after all the smoke cleared Winchester powerpoint's shot better than everything but one verity of Elly. Only it cost 1/3 the cash. However my 77/22 shoots federal 711b (gold medal match) the best.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

polar bear said:


> We are shooting auto's, bolts , pumps. Scoped. Sand bag type rests. Would match grade ammo improve our groups--or given our equip be just a waste of cash and time?


The only way you are going to find out is to go and buy some of the Match Grade ammo. You are the ultimate test since everyone else will have different grips and stance with their weapon.


----------

